# Morgantown, WV-Players ASAP



## Rabos (Jun 10, 2008)

I am currently in need of two players for a Keep on the Shadowfell module for the summer. The group meets every Sunday at 5pm and ends between 9 and 10 pm. 

Email me at bosaxon (at) yahoo (dot) com if interested.


----------



## Rabos (Jun 14, 2008)

bump as I still need two people tomorrow. Next week at the latest.


----------

